# Adding LCD monitor to rec room (split the feed from Satellite receiver)



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello All,

I currently have a 9 year old Hitachi 50" rear projection TV with Satellite TV. (I'm from Canada so it's Bell ExpressVu)

I have a spare LCD computer monitor that I would like to use as a 2nd TV in my rec room. It has the regular computer connection and also a DVI connector on the monitor. Is there any way to split the satellite signal so I can watch the same TV show on the monitor that is on the actual TV. It's kind of a bar area and when people sit a certain way they wrench their necks to see the TV, so the LCD monitor would be nice to have at the other end of the room?

Is this possible? Or is it not worth trying? Also, I am not worried about a 'great picture' just something that is good enough to watch

Suggestions/Thoughts?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

First of all ... Welcome :wave:



texasdontholdem said:


> I currently have a 9 year old Hitachi 50" rear projection TV with Satellite TV. (I'm from Canada so it's Bell ExpressVu)
> 
> I have a spare LCD computer monitor that I would like to use as a 2nd TV in my rec room. It has the regular computer connection and also a DVI connector on the monitor. Is there any way to split the satellite signal so I can watch the same TV show on the monitor that is on the actual TV.


Does your SAT receiver has HDMI??? ... if it does, get a HDMI to DVI addapter to hook up the monitor.

Try connecting that to SAT receiver (leave the TV the way it is) and see if it works :yes: ... most of the time you use splitters to connect a pair of TV's, but in your case I'm sure you won't be using the same method (LCD will use DVI and TV probably is using composite or the antenna).

Hopefully others will give you more ideas ....:yes:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

onder:

Do you use a receiver for surround sound???

That could be another idea ... hook the SAT receiver signal to AVR, then send signal to TV (you can use use composite cable (yellow) and HDMI/DVI to lcd ....:yes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

The satellite receiver has RCA video/audio output and I also have surround sound with RCA outputs.

Kind of old equipment..... Is it possible with RCA outputs?


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

texasdontholdem said:


> The satellite receiver has RCA video/audio output and I also have surround sound with RCA outputs.
> 
> Kind of old equipment..... Is it possible with RCA outputs?


I don't think so.

RCA's are analog signals and HDMI/DVI are digital ... so they're not compatible, they have to be converted.

Can you get another SAT receiver that has the two options (RCA/s and HDMI)???


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I did a search online ... maybe it is possible.

I found this converter box (http://www.chinavasion.com/product_...to-hdmi-convertor-box-upscale-video-for-hdtv/) ... but you will also need the HDMI to DVI adapter, unless theres another box that has the DVI instead of HDMI :huh:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

salvasol said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> RCA's are analog signals and HDMI/DVI are digital ... so they're not compatible, they have to be converted.
> 
> Can you get another SAT receiver that has the two options (RCA/s and HDMI)???


Well my sat. receiver is a PVR (personal video recorder) so I for sure wanna keep that.

I also noticed there is a Dolby Digital Output too, not sure what its for but I'm guessing audio.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

texasdontholdem said:


> I also noticed there is a Dolby Digital Output too, not sure what its for but I'm guessing audio.


Yes, that's correct :yes:

Looking online I found this composite video to DVI converter ...http://www.hdtvsupply.com/scotodvicosc.html ... to me is a lot of money.

I saw the PVR online, I think you need the Deluxe to get HDMI :yes: (even if you get it, you have to be sure that you'll be able to use the SAT receiver output signals at the same time, this means ... that you can use RCA and HDMI at the same time to send signal to both TV's ...:yes


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Yes, that's correct :yes:
> 
> Looking online I found this composite video to DVI converter ...to me is a lot of money.
> 
> I saw the PVR online, I think you need the Deluxe to get HDMI :yes: (even if you get it, you have to be sure that you'll be able to use the SAT receiver output signals at the same time, this means ... that you can use RCA and HDMI at the same time to send signal to both TV's ...:yes


ya, too much $$. Since I had the spare monitor I was hoping for something easy.

I guess it will just collect more dust. 

Thanks for the help anyways


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

texasdontholdem said:


> ya, too much $$. Since I had the spare monitor I was hoping for something easy.


Are you using a receiver with surround sound??? ... that might be another option (depending on the model). There's some that upconverts all signals to HDMI :yes:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2008)

salvasol said:


> Are you using a receiver with surround sound??? ... that might be another option (depending on the model). There's some that upconverts all signals to HDMI :yes:


Yes I am but it is a 5-6 year old receiver..... has RCA outputs too.

Hek, maybe its time to update the receiver..... not sure what I'm gonna do


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

texasdontholdem said:


> Hek, maybe its time to update the receiver..... not sure what I'm gonna do


Well if you decide to upgrade your AVR ... you can consider this  Onkyo 606  ... is the entry level, but according to manual it upconverts any signal and outputs from HDMI (you will need just the HDMI/DVI addapter to connect monitor) ... and I'm sure you can connect the RCA from AVR to TV too.

In case that you don't get the video signal from AVR to TV, you can use a "Y" cable to send the signal directly to TV and AVR from SAT receiver :yes:


----------

